# Déplacer le curseur sur automator



## Tuto-mac (18 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour j'aimerais savoir si il était possible de faire que le curseur se déplace tout seul avec automator.
Merci


----------



## DualG4 (18 Septembre 2009)

Sur quelle application?


----------



## Tuto-mac (18 Septembre 2009)

Sous flash player
Je précise qu'il faut que sa clique tout seul aussi ^^


----------



## Tuto-mac (18 Septembre 2009)

Up :s


----------

